
Ask HN: How do you manage hosts list in the team? - sochix
Hi hackers! I think, many of you have a bunch of unix hosts with ssh access. How do you manage it with your team?<p>So you always know what applications is running on the host and you shouldn&#x27;t remember the host ip address. I use putty for ssh, and I really tired of synchronizing it hosts list with others.
======
cimmanom
We assign them hostnames in DNS. We have a domain set aside for this purpose.

~~~
sochix
thanks for the answer

